# محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى



## s_h (30 مارس 2008)

ما هى خطورة Ip بتاعى لو حد عرفة 

و هل Ip بيتغير كل ما افتح الجهاز ولا الرقم Ip ثابت

كيف اعرف اذا كان جهازى مخترق ولا لأ

برجاء الرد للأهمية


----------



## 7swka (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*

*لو انتا Dial-up كل مرة بتفتح النت ال IP بيتغير
لو انتا DSL محدش هيعرف يعملك Hack عالشان الRouter بيكون فيه Firewall*


----------



## sweetly heart (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*



> كيف اعرف اذا كان جهازى مخترق ولا لأ



اذا بتعرف جهازك مخترق طرق اكتيرة لكن اسهل طريقة اضغط على اشارة الاتصال النت فى اسفل الشاشة بشتوف انتا كمية الارسال والاستقبال اذا كانت كمية الارسال اكبر من الاستقبال بكون حدا فى الوقت الحالى متصل بجهازك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*



sweetly heart قال:


> اذا بتعرف جهازك مخترق طرق اكتيرة لكن اسهل طريقة اضغط على اشارة الاتصال النت فى اسفل الشاشة بشتوف انتا كمية الارسال والاستقبال اذا كانت كمية الارسال اكبر من الاستقبال بكون حدا فى الوقت الحالى متصل بجهازك


*معلومة حلوة جدا جدا بجد الف الف شكر*


----------



## s_h (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*

انا مشعارف اشكركم اذاى بجد انا سعيد جدا على ردودكم الرائعة
بس سوأل تانى هل عن طريق Ip ممكن حد يدخل على جهازى 
و ينسخ كل اللى علية ولا لأ
و شكرا ليكم جميعا على اهتمامك بالرد


----------



## محامي مسيحي (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*

سلام ونعمه..

الاي بي ممكن يخترق بيه الماسنجر الهوتميل والياهو وجهاز الكمبيوتر

وعشان كده ممكن تمسح الاي بي اللي عندك وخليك شغال بأرقام dns 

أو تسطيب برنامج اخفاء الأي بي


والبرنامج وطريقة التسطيب في هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/103767002/invisiblebrowsing__1575___1582___1601___1575___1569____1575___1604___1575___1610____1576___1610_.rar.html

وكلمة السر: محامي مسيحي​


----------



## s_h (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> سلام ونعمه..
> 
> الاي بي ممكن يخترق بيه الماسنجر الهوتميل والياهو وجهاز الكمبيوتر
> 
> ...



شكرا يا باشا . بس انا حملت البرنامج و كل ما افك الضغط بيجبلى الفلدر فاضى و يكتبلى ارور


----------



## sweetly heart (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*




> هل عن طريق Ip ممكن حد يدخل على جهازى



اكيد لا يمكن الاختراق عن طريق الى بى فقط  لانو اتفه اشى انو يعرف ip لسا بعد هيك ببدا الشغل


> معلومة حلوة جدا جدا بجد الف الف شكر


لا  شكر على واجب فراشة مسيحية اشكرى يسوع الى خلاكى تعرفى المعلومة الجديدة sweetly heart لا شئ


----------



## محامي مسيحي (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*



s_h قال:


> شكرا يا باشا . بس انا حملت البرنامج و كل ما افك الضغط بيجبلى الفلدر فاضى و يكتبلى ارور



ولا يهمك يا باشا..

أنا رفعت البرنامج تاني عشانك

اتفضل..

http://rapidshare.com/files/103806821/invisiblebrowsing__1575___1582___1601___1575___1569____1575___1604___1575___1610____1576___1610_.rar.html

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## 7swka (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*



s_h قال:


> هل عن طريق Ip ممكن حد يدخل على جهازى



*عالشان يدخل على الجهاز بتاعك لازم يكون حطط عندك Server 
مينفعش يدخل على جهازك لو معندكش Server *


----------



## eman88 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*

شكرا الك ومتأسفة كثير وانت فاهم على شو بس انا مش حقيرة لهدرجة لحتى اعم لهلاشي وتأكد انو ما اخذتك ايتو وانت فاهم على شو عم احكي 
ومتأسفة اذا خوفتك وشكرا على المعلومات موضوع بجنن


----------



## s_h (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج رد من خبرا الهكارز ضرورى*



eman88 قال:


> شكرا الك ومتأسفة كثير وانت فاهم على شو بس انا مش حقيرة لهدرجة لحتى اعم لهلاشي وتأكد انو ما اخذتك ايتو وانت فاهم على شو عم احكي
> ومتأسفة اذا خوفتك وشكرا على المعلومات موضوع بجنن



لأ انا مش زعلان ولا قلقان ولا خايف . بس كل الموضوع ان حبيت المنتدى كلة
يشارك برأية فى موضوع الهاكر مش اكتر و بلاش الكلام العبيط اللى انتى كتباة دة 
و متفهمنيش غلط


----------

